# Fotoverslag van de Miljonair Fair



## Robert-Jan Broer (May 2, 2005)

Afgelopen vrijdag ben ik met een kennis naar de Miljonair Fair geweest in Amsterdam. Deze kennis had de kaarten al enige tijd geleden geregeld en zorgvuldig bewaard tot afgelopen vrijdag. Klokslag 13:00 stonden we bij de ingang en zijn we als eerste naar de stand van Gassan gelopen. Hier hebben we even de handen geschud van enkele Gassan medewerkers en een koffietje gedaan.










Omdat het op dat moment heel erg druk was, zijn we eerst even een rondje gaan lopen om later nog even samen met mensen van Gassan om tafel te gaan om wat horloges up close & personal te bekijken.

Gassen had/heeft dit jaar een eigen collectie meegenomen aan Rolex horloges, maar heeft ook een soort store-in-store concept neergezet. Merken als Jaeger-LeCoultre, Breitling,IWC, Ebel, Omega, Breguet en AteliersDeMonaco (en anderen) hadden eigen 'boutiques' neergezet bij Gassan. Ik moet me sterk vergissen, maar volgens mij had Gassan de grootste stand op de beurs.

Om toch maar van wal te steken met Rolex, hieronder een foto van de duurste (nieuwe) Submariner zover bekend. Een witgouden Submariner van de huidige collectie, bezet met baquettes en smaragden. De smaragden zijn lastig te bewerken en het is vooral erg moeilijk om ze allemaal in dezelfde kleur te vinden (zo werd ons verteld). We mochten dit horloge, met een prijskaartje van ruim 220.000 Euro even om de pols hangen.



















Nadat we even moesten wachten op vrije ruimte om te kunnen fotograveren, en we iemand toegewezen kregen om wat horloges uit te zoeken. Heb ik ervoor gekozen om een Explorer (nieuw model), een Milgauss GV (eigen interesse ) en een Day-Date met bruine wijzerplaat te fotograveren.




























De licht-omstandigheden waren niet je-van-het, maar ik denk dat het wel een indruk geeft zo.

We hebben ook nog enige tijd staan praten met de sales meneer van H.Moser & Cie. Een nieuw-oud merk dat sinds slechts een paar jaar weer op de kaart staat bij de haute horlogerie liefhebbers. Slechts 1200 horloges per jaar, en de prijzen starten rond de 9400 euro. De H.Moser & Cie op de foto hieronder, heeft een eeuwig durende kalender die slechts met 1 kroon bediend kan worden. Zowel voor als achteruit!! Veel andere eeuwig durende kalenders zijn slechts te bedienen met speciale knopjes in de zijkant van de kast en zijn zeker niet achteruit te zetten. Erg gevaarlijk en vervelend dus als je - per ongeluk - de datum te ver vooruit zet. Alleen de Ulysse Nardin GMT +/- Perpetual kan ook voor- EN achteruit gezet worden.



















Deze versie, met eeuwig durende kalender, komt op zo'n 26.500 Euro. De beste man vertelde ons dat tijdens de opening/VIP avond, er weinig interesse was in zijn merk. Een hoog Off-Shore en Hublot Big Bang gehalte ;-)

Bij de Jaeger-LeCoultre 'boutique' was 't ook leuk. We werden te woord gestaan door Erwin Sies van Jaeger-LeCoultre Nederland en kregen een paar mooie JLC's te zien. Hieronder een paar bijzondere complicaties uit hun collectie:




























Wat voor mijzelf de meest bijzondere standhouder was, is Atelier De Monaco. Ik heb verschillende keren over ze geschreven op Fratellowatches Blog en heb ze ook afgelopen jaar op BaselWorld weer gesproken. Pim Koeslag, Nederlander die in Geneve resideert (en werkt) heeft ons vanalles uitgelegd over het vak van horlogemaker, hoe nieuwe ideeen ontstaan en worden uitgewerkt, gebruik van verschillende materialen etc etc.

Hieronder enkele horloges van Atelier de Monaco (prijzen starten rond de 80K en lopen op tot rond de 200K). Pim Koeslag was overigens erg trots op 't feit dat legende Gerald Genta hem ooit complimenteerde met het ontwerp van de Atelier de Monaco horloges. Ik kan me voorstellen dat dit een ontzettende kick moet geven. Prins van Monaco, Albert, is trouwens groot fan (en drager!) van dit - toch wel beetje - Nederlandse merk.














































Ook verkrijgbaar 'on the rocks': 









En voor de boot en autoliefhebbers:























































En voor de doe 't zelvert:










Onze dank gaat uit naar Mischa Spanhak (Gassan) voor de uitgebreide rondleiding en tijd om alle (horloge)modellen te laten zien.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Prachtig verslag, in 1 adem uitgelezen en mijn ogen uitgekeken. Bedankt Robert-Jan!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Dankjewel, Robert-Jan, voor dit verslag en de fraaie plaatjes.

Ik vind het altijd geweldig om zaken te vergelijken en bekritiseren die ver buiten mijn bereik liggen, zoals bijvoorbeeld Ferrari X versus Lamborghini Y. Jullie kennen dat vast wel. 
Op het gevaar af dat ik mijzelf nu als een absolute proleet te kijk zet: deze Rolex vind ik persoonlijk te lelijk voor woorden. Te opzichtig, te poenerig. Het horloge schreeuwt "He, kijk mij eens, ik heb heel veel geld en kan het uitgeven waaraan ik maar wil"










Vind ik deze nieuwe Explorer toch wel heel wat mooier:










Ikzelf heb al eerder naar H.Moser & Cie. horloges gekeken, maar helaas vallen de modellen waar ik echte aardigheid in heb toch wel buiten mijn budget. Deze vind ik echt geweldig:










Nogmaals, dankjewel.

RonB


----------



## Robert-Jan Broer (May 2, 2005)

Hi RonB,

Bedankt voor je reactie. De H.Moser & Cie is erg fraai, de Mayu lijn begint 'al' bij 9400 euro en vind ik eigenlijk mooier qua aanblik dan de perpetual calendar zoals gefotografeerd. 

Ik deel je mening vwb de Rolex Submariner, maar de Explorer in 39mm moet je toch echt eerst even proberen. De 36mm versie was meer in verhouding en het lijkt alsof ze de wijzers op de nieuwe 39mm versie zijn vergeten te verlengen. De geheel witgouden uurmarkeringen vind ik ook niet zo bij de mat zwarte wijzerplaat passen. Ook hier is de kleine versie wat gebalanceerder. Maar da's allemaal persoonlijke mening natuurlijk ;-)

RJ


----------



## Robert-Jan Broer (May 2, 2005)

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Prachtig verslag, in 1 adem uitgelezen en mijn ogen uitgekeken. Bedankt Robert-Jan!


Thanks Ernie!


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Zo, mooie foto's hoor! Zitten een paar horloges tussen die niet direct mijn smaak zijn, maar, Ron noemde het ook al, die H. Moser & Cie. mag er zeker wezen! Doet me ook een beetje denken, vooral de achterkant, aan wat A. Lange & Sohne horloges. 

Een vriend van me was trouwens ook op de miljonair fair afgelopen zaterdag, hij vond het maar een doodse bedoening deze keer, maar goed, hij heeft dan ook niets met horloges, misschien dat het dan wat interessanter was geweest!

Gr. Mart


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Mooi verslag RJ!

Die Sub, tsja 'it's an acquired taste'. Vind ik de witgouden GMT-Master II met diamanten, saffieren en robijnen leuker en die is nog 'goedkoper' ook.










Die Moser & Cie is inderdaad prachtig, maar ook de DeMonaco's zijn beauties.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Leuk verslag, bedankt voor het delen!


----------

